# Other > Off Topic >  Makerfarm Users Bragging Rights: What's your Occupation: (just plain old curiosity..)

## RobH2

A few of us Makerfarm users have gotten off topic a few times talking  about ourselves instead of our printers. We have some very interesting  people here with a huge range of skills and past lives. We get little  peeks behind the curtain now and then and it's tantalizing. So, if you  are inclined and want to thump your drum, do so here. Don't be afraid to  brag a bit. After all, we rarely get to do that and still maintain our  reserved manner. 

So, have at it. Tell us why "you are so cool." I think we'll be surprised in a nice way...

----------


## old man emu

Old Man Emu:

University graduate (Bachelor of Science in Agriculture)
Counter jumper in an army disposal store
Life Insurance Salesman
Head sooee chef in a stock feed mill
Policeman (28 years) General Duties, Highway Patrol, Accident Investigation, Crime Scene Examiner
Aircraft Parts and Hardware storeman.
Next big career move is into bus driving. Guess you're gunna have to start calling me Ralph Kramden - or POW! right in the kisser!

Old Man Emu

honeymooners.jpg

----------


## gmay3

Great idea Rob2H! *apologizes for thumping drum* 

I'll follow your format OME.

gmay3:

University graduate (Bachelor of Science of Electrical Engineering)
Worked for a short time with a general contractor in high school
Have been working as a full time engineer for 3 years
Hobby soundtrack musician, released an EP last year --> http://gerrymayer.bandcamp.com/
Hobby/aspiring product designer, currently doing free product design work (to get my chops) for a startup video game console company which was originally the inspiration for getting a 3d printer in the first place. Some of my work so far -->http://www.coroflot.com/gmay3

----------


## sTiNkFiZzle

Network Administrator
I have a hobby addiction.... Fully automated brewery in my garage and a collection of scratch-made quadcopters.

----------


## TopJimmyCooks

I am a lifelong general contractor but I recently changed course and now work as a construction project manager for a large community college.  

My main hobby is collecting and restoring pinball machines and playing somewhat competitively.  Also, woodworking.  Also game emulation and mame rigs.  Also building and paddling kayaks.  Also, I spend a lot of time playing with my dog.  One or the other comes to the forefront depending on season and interest.  Except the dog, that's pretty much year round.

----------


## Mjolinor

....................................

----------


## old man emu

> ....................................



Got it! You're a telegraph operator.

OME

----------


## Marm

Apparently one with a stutter.

----------


## BgHurt

BgHurt:

5 years at university, no degree. Smile. Paid off student loans though! Just wish I got a piece of paper.
Used to do some hacking for money way back in the day.
Network Admin for some companies for a few years.
Started a computer security company before the fall of the .com's
Got hired by a cellular company to fix their holes in their newly acquired companies computer systems.
Now I have been there some 13 years, and I manage a group of RF engineers.

Weird were the world takes you, or at least where you end up.

----------


## RobH2

--Degree in Industrial Design in 1985.
--Worked 1 year in small ID consulting firm that went belly up and I had to find a job. Had done some design work with 35mm cameras and fancied myself as a good amateur photographer so I started a photo studio in 1986.
--Was picked up by an agency in 1988 and ran a 4-shooter studio doing national commercial accounts (Fila, McCormick/Schilling, London Fog, Bill Blass, Coca-Cola, Ellesse Footwear, Black & Decker, Dentsply Pharmaceutical, etc.) till 1995. Specialized in 8x10 film special effects before we had Photoshop.
--1995 got first computer, saw 1st 3d program, fell in love, quit photo studio and started 3d animation studio. Have done 3d animation and illustration ever since. 
--2013 got into reprap 3d printing and here I am. Now use the 3d printer to produce prototypes for design clients.

----------


## rhonal89

25 years old. Makerfarm i3v 12.
-Graduated 2010 National Aviation Academy. A&P Aircraft Mechanic.
-Working since 2011 as a aircarft mechanic. Cessna, Piper Beechcraft and others. Hoping to acquire a job with Jetblue. 
-Learning to create games. With construct 2.

----------


## beerdart

Nice to have another A&P on the boards. I received mine in 1984.

----------


## rhonal89

> Nice to have another A&P on the boards. I received mine in 1984.


Same here.

----------


## DBFIU

bachelors mechanical engineering
worked in gas turbine aerodynamics engineering firms for 7 years
did tons of contract work for GE energy, pratt & whitney turbines, rolls royce, toshiba power systems.
Got bored of making other people rich, started my own consulting firm.

www.velossatech.com

still in the making but ramping up very fast over the next few weeks

----------

